# Guidelines for a New Civilization



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2011)

I just had to copy and paste Diagaro's utopian suggestions from the chat room into a thread before they get lost in the ether. highly amusing.

wanna hear my plans for this world?

any native american has 100% immunity in the USA they can sleep wqhere and when they please - this land is theres sovernly

gasoline is reserved for classic, muscle and vintage cars. no road tax, no registration, insurance
motor boats need to show cause for existance: I.e., fishing, towing, research all plesure craft are sail powered adn no sailing vessel will be motored unless in doldrums or emergency situations. violation of thease laws is a jailable offence and your right to own/operate a water craft can be revoked for ever at teh disgression of a comittee

homeless, travelers, transients street people will be given spare change and giving will be enforced via secret hopmeless polivce that will taje you to jail for up to 72 hours if you are found in possession of small change and refused to give it up uppon asking 
the comittee would have to vote on that
in large citys there would be regulations that restaurants MUST hand out foods to homeless meat products would heve to be signed off on by the homeless as there si real threat of bacterial sickness 
for example I can eat raw meat or spoiled meats and such - I have a stomache that cannot be put off easily by old or undercooked foods 
if the bum signs a release form and gets sick the company cannot be held liable 
city, county, state and national parks, sreas, departmental propertys NOT containing hazardous machinery or chemicals can be at any time squatted so long as they are properly and safely vacated by squatters at teh time of need for maintence or operations personel to do any other work on said property
all borders will be abolished and there will be no need for passports 
I cannot think of anything else just yet 
but for the most part non renewable energy sources would be almost entirely abolished
wind, water and geo energy would be made teh standard
human rights would be more important than profits and status
and there would be ziplines in most major citys for traversing huge distances in short times!!!
free to use 
with the abolition of motor cars the interstate freeway system would be opened up one side would be fore foot traffic and otehr non motorised traffic and the other for sail powered traffic. immagine a coast to coast journy in a sailcar! 
and dont bash my sailinterstate system, there would be aerofoils set aside the guardrails to divert the existing winds to go proper directions at all times
maybe no more saying that "such and such governmnt project will cost XXXbillion dollars - where does this money come from?" comon were the government - we make the money exist there for the only thing we need to manifest is the materials for thease ventures!
like space flight/expeditions 
no more of that unless its applied theoretical inter galaxy missions - I.e., earth to mars, quit wasting shit and just fucking do it already! 
reclaim all the logging company owned forrests adn set teh hippys loose on them with millions of dollars of supplies to replant and nurture the wounded lands back to a flourishing forreest
no cars + rebuilding our forrests = climate rejuvination!
and I want an annual income of about 400 million and my own heavily guarded island in the caribbean


----------



## Nagrom (May 12, 2011)

as nice as this would be i just dont see it working. not all would follow, and what would you do for those who didnt?


----------



## Nelco (May 12, 2011)

your so cute venus
love you chick


----------



## Diagaro (May 12, 2011)

HEY! NEEDS SPELL CHECK!
and the part about my income is fucked up, the whole thing is taken out of context. lemme fix for you . . .

6:27 PM <caden> somebody save me from my on hell
6:35 PM <Diagaro> you goda do that on your own Caden . . .
9:38 PM <caden> when do i get to meet you Diagaro 
9:38 PM <caden> maybe you could be the one to save
9:58 PM <Diagaro> @CadenI: don't save nobody, I aint no superman . .
10:00 PM <caden> I didn't want you to save me i wanted you to save the world

Incoming shitstorm . . . .

10:16 PM <Diagaro> I would not save the world if I were handsomely paid 
10:19 PM <caden> thats cold such a simple price to pay 
10:21 PM <Diagaro> I'm not cheap. I was just propositioned for gay sex in vennice beach and I told him that he couldn't afford me. He said "how much for me to watch you jerk off?" I responded that its "a thousand dollars for the first hour and 150 for each additional hour" 

10:22 PM <nameless> lol

10:24 PM <Diagaro> the guy thought that justs cause I was "homeless" that I would fold for pocket change, I know the value of a dollar and If a thousand dollars presented itself I'd probably just cave his head in and take his scratch, I aint no fagggot and I DEFINITELY AINT NO WHORE! fuck those muther fuckin fag vultures.
**if any one is offended by what I told this person too fucking bad, This is the real world I relating and I'll not deprive my fellow StPrs the real world**

10:25 PM <Diagaro> as for saving the world I might be persuaded by a paid seat in superpower government: maybe USA, russia or the UN - BUT IT BETTER BE A SUPER POWER SEAT THOUGH - no fucking outvoting me

10:25 PM <nameless> lol 
10:26 PM <nameless> this guy..

10:26 PM <Diagaro> and I want an annual income of about 400 million and my own heavily guarded island in the Caribbean

**think port au prince might suite me well, I'll call it port au Diagaro - LOL!**

10:27 PM <Diagaro> wanna hear my plans for this world?

10:28 PM <nameless> yee

10:30 PM <Diagaro> All beach front properties get bulldozed into the ocean and no compensation given to the homeowners or other occupants
10:31 PM <Diagaro> any native American has 100% immunity in the USA they can sleep where and when they please - this land is theres sovereignly 
10:32 PM <Diagaro> any motor vehicle less that 23 years old gets immediately recycled into a bicycle or three 
10:32 PM <Rambler> Amen^ 
10:32 PM <Diagaro> gasoline is reserved for classic, muscle and vintage cars. no road tax, no registration, insurance.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
10:37 PM <outskirts> Will you ban jet ski's too? 
10:38 PM <Diagaro> the committee would have to vote on that.
10:38 PM <outskirts> crossing my fingers.
10:38 PM <Diagaro> I'd say that as long as its being used to take supplies to and from your anchored out sailboat and not as a pleasure craft its acceptable use.
10:39 PM <outskirts> hahaha... my douche bag cousin is outta luck! 
10:39 PM <outskirts> lol!
10:41 PM <outskirts> What's your plans for the jackasses from Fish & Game?

10:54 PM <Diagaro> fish and game. tighten up regulations in fact the overfishing is a real thing and needs to be addressed 
10:55 PM <Diagaro> in large cities there would be regulations that restaurants MUST hand out foods to homeless meat products would have to be signed off on by the homeless as there si real threat of bacterial sickness 
10:56 PM <Diagaro> for example I can eat raw meat or spoiled meats and such - I have a stomache that cannot be put off easily by old or undercooked foods 
10:56 PM <Diagaro> if the bum signs a release form and gets sick the company cannot be held liable.
10:57 PM <Diagaro> *do you know how fucking hard it is to get restaurant kickdowns in Los Angeles?* 
10:58 PM <Diagaro> city, county, state and national parks, areas, departmental properties NOT containing hazardous machinery or chemicals can be at any time squatted so long as they are properly and safely vacated by squatters at teh time of need for maintence or operations personnel to do any other work on said property.

11:01 PM <outskirts> OK, you lost me on fish and game, but that's OK, lol 
11:02 PM <Diagaro> the season is slim and in California its almost non existent the f&g have nearly shut it down entirely 
11:02 PM <outskirts> I'm talking about those assholes who I have to avoid just to catch some dinner. 
11:03 PM <Diagaro> oh well pole and reel is totally acceptable! (thats a no brainer, human rights and such!)

11:03 PM <Diagaro> you cannot ever dent fish populations with a rod and reel.
11:03 PM <Diagaro> unless its a populated by man body of water.

================================================================================================

Now. Venusinpisces, you badly mangled my words. What sounded like a good Idea in what you PM'd me about it is a catastrophe, lack of grammatical correction and you twisting and skewing things here and there as it were you've made a mess of a rant that I threw into the mix for the fun of it. Now I understand that spell check on StP is crappy and the library computer uses Internet Explorer and has no native and integrated spell checker but dayum!!
and common! why did you go to the trouble of reposting my words if you would re-arainge them so as to not accurately reflect there original meanings?
Is this a slight?


----------



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2011)

Oh, I just thought it was funnier that way. I don't think anyone's going to be too worried about spelling errors since it's only a chat room discussion and no one spells perfectly there. It really irritates me that the edit function is broken here too but whatever. Anyways the part about gasoline being reserved for muscle cars is classic! 
As for human rights over profits, who can disagree, except CEOs and hedge fund managers? There is actually a lot in the plan that I think people could stand to think about, such as this:
maybe no more saying that "such and such governmnt project will cost XXXbillion dollars - where does this money come from?" comon were the government
People forget that economics is an abstract concept designed to reap profits for bankers and investors, not the people whose wealth the profits are derived from. Economic collapse is an invention allowed by people's submission to the Bretton Woods system of international markets. I think the future lies in alternative currencies like bitcoin that don't rely on centralized distribution, meaning that widespread financial insolvency would be impossible. It's either this or a one world currency since the future of the dollar does not look good. I, for one, would rather depend on open source software like bitcoin than the World Bank any day. As for assets that exist in finite quantities, try *water*. and topsoil. This is something we really do need to worry about, not securing even more wealth for the investor class.


----------



## Diagaro (May 12, 2011)

Ok all that financial wall street stuff is above me but it don't take a PhD in somethingorether to see that shit is fucked up and needs to be radically changed, and as for improper grammar in chatbox well thats a given, but the edit function is so far as I have seen only available up until someone replies over your post/reply so its like locked in by feedback. example I have a thread east PA insanity + cat and mouse with cops and I was able to edit it several months after posting it because nobody responded to it.

As for CEO's - have you seen Requiem for Detroit? 
I'm about to post about after searching if I find an existing mention I'll be bumping with enthusiasm


----------



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2011)

Also, I'm assuming you weren't entirely serious about instituting laws that would make not giving change to panhandlers a jailable offense? I can't say I would actually agree with this policy in real life but I would be lying if I said similar thoughts haven't crossed my mind.  Unfortunately, you can't really legislate ethics without creating a different form of tyrrany. But selfishness is not an admirable quality so I completely understand the sentiment.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 12, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> Ok all that financial wall street stuff is above me but it don't take a PhD in somethingorether to see that shit is fucked up and needs to be radically changed,


I don't think economics is above anyone, they just like for us to think they're the experts so they can swindle the people for their assets. It is really very basic and that's what's so mind boggling about it, that bankers have gotten away with robbery for as long as they have. How many trillions in bail out money with nothing to show for it in terms of jobs or help to the American people? It's because our economy is based on credit, meaning that bankers are allowed to make profits off of assets that have no tangible existence! It is basically just high stakes gambling yet for some reason people don't see the scumminess in betting on tangible goods like agriculture or things we need to survive. They are the real criminals and what they're doing makes your average convict look like Mother Theresa.


----------



## venusinpisces (May 13, 2011)

oops I didn't see all the fagbashing stuff in here when I posted this. The edited version is better.


----------



## Gudj (May 13, 2011)

Double clicking edit post or pressing the advanced button while editing will bring you to advanced editing which works fine. Matt posted a long time ago and it's also POSTED UNDER THE NAV BAR


----------



## venusinpisces (May 13, 2011)

Well, excuse me if I haven't read every single post by the mighty forum owner. :worship: But thanks for that somewhat snarky tip, I suppose.


----------

